# develop pin hole pictures at photo lab?



## NEPats37 (Mar 21, 2007)

is this possible?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 22, 2007)

why not?


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 22, 2007)

As long as you are careful to make sure that the film is kept light tight during transport to the lab, sure.  It doesn't matter how you exposed it.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 22, 2007)

I shoot matchbox pinholes and I ask the lab to develop only and not cut it, because the exposures are somewhat haphazard across the film, and I wouldn't want an image cut through the middle.


----------



## NEPats37 (Mar 22, 2007)

what type of film do i use, A 120 cartridge?
how would i adveance it and then rewind it?
the box i am using is about 12x6
thanks


----------

